# Y-Gräten aus Brassen schneiden?



## fischbär (16. Mai 2017)

In der aktuellen Fisch und Fang ist eine Anleitung, wie man aus Brasse und hecht die Y-Gräten schneiden können soll. Für den Hecht kenne ich das, und das funktioniert auch prima. Gestern habe ich es mal mit einer 50er Brasse ausprobiert. Das Ergebnis war, nunja, suboptimal. Hat das schon mal jemand geschafft?


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Y-Gräten aus Brassen schneiden?*

ne - und in meinen Augen auch keine Chance....


----------



## fischbär (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Y-Gräten aus Brassen schneiden?*

Ich will so ein Vieh unbedingt mal ins CT legen, um zu schauen, wie genau die Gräten liegen. Leider hat mein CT eine zu kleine Bohrung, als dass eine ordentliche Brasse da rein passt 
Also falls Ärzte mit größerem CT/MRT da sind: wenn einer mal einen Scan macht, wäre das richtig interessant. Ich würde dann schöne 3D renders fürs Forum machen. Gern auch von mehreren Arten.


----------



## zokker (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Y-Gräten aus Brassen schneiden?*

Gibt es da kein App?[emoji4]


----------



## Angler9999 (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Y-Gräten aus Brassen schneiden?*

oder was von Ratiofarm?


----------



## fischbär (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Y-Gräten aus Brassen schneiden?*

Nein. Zum Glück hat bisher niemand eine Röntgenquelle in Handys verbaut.


----------



## CaptainPike (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Y-Gräten aus Brassen schneiden?*

Kann man nicht den klassischen Schnitt über die "Rippenbögen" machen und den Rest ertasten? Sind wahrscheinlich zu viele, was? Beim Hecht ist es ja auch schon nervig, aber da liegen sie schön in einer schmalen Reihe


----------



## fischbär (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Y-Gräten aus Brassen schneiden?*

Also bei den riesigen Hechten die ich immer fange ist das überhaupt kein Problem :g|supergri:m
Bei der Brassewar alles wabbelig und die Gräten schwer zu finden und irgendwie war alles Gräte. Und das sage ich als Biologe mit Sektionserfahrung...


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Y-Gräten aus Brassen schneiden?*

Was ist ein Biologe mit Sektierererfahrung??
|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## Naturliebhaber (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Y-Gräten aus Brassen schneiden?*



fischbär schrieb:


> In der aktuellen Fisch und Fang ist eine Anleitung, wie man aus Brasse und hecht die Y-Gräten schneiden können soll. Für den Hecht kenne ich das, und das funktioniert auch prima. Gestern habe ich es mal mit einer 50er Brasse ausprobiert. Das Ergebnis war, nunja, suboptimal. Hat das schon mal jemand geschafft?



Ich verstehe überhaupt nicht, was ihr da immer rausschneiden wollt. Filetieren, schröpfen (alle 2 mm bis zur Haut einschneiden), fertig. Das mache ich im Weiher mit verbutteten Brassen ab 25 cm.

Ist genau die gleiche Prozedur wie beim Karpfen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Y-Gräten aus Brassen schneiden?*

Gibt es fürs Schröpfen eigentlich ein bezahlbares Werkzeug bzw. Gerät?

Sonst ist das ja immer ne elende Endlos-Schnippelei von Hand (z. B. bei nem halben Eimer Winter-Rotaugen).


----------



## Naturliebhaber (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Y-Gräten aus Brassen schneiden?*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Gibt es fürs Schröpfen eigentlich ein bezahlbares Werkzeug bzw. Gerät?
> 
> Sonst ist das ja immer ne elende Endlos-Schnippelei von Hand (z. B. bei nem halben Eimer Winter-Rotaugen).



Google mal nach Gabelgrätenschneider. Haben wir uns für den Verein zugelegt, wenn mal wieder 70 Karpfen zu schröpfen sind, ist aber ein recht teurer Spaß. Für die Fischmengen, die ich zu Hause verarbeite, reicht bei mir ein Messer.

Wichtig ist, dass man das Gerät auch so einstellen kann, dass die Filets komplett durchgeschnitten werden. Dann gibt die leckeren Chips.


----------



## Christopher.S (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Y-Gräten aus Brassen schneiden?*

ich hatte mal ne Brasse von 1.1Kg bei 45cm. Aus der sind 400g Filet mit Haut geworden. Dieses Bild hat mit geholfen: http://www.asv-wintersdorf.de/asv/images/asv/HechtGraetenfrei/image17.jpeg

Da gibts noch andere Bilder was das quasi Step by Step beim Hecht erläutert.

Mein schneidet quasi zwei Taschen über und unter die Y-Gräte und versucht die dann raus zu ziehen mit einem speziellen Brassen-Y-Gräten löser mit dem ich auch manchmal die Nasenhaare entferne  natürlich kurz nachdem Superman mit Röntgenblick vorbeigeschwuppert ist


----------



## Dieter02 (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Y-Gräten aus Brassen schneiden?*

In der letzte Fisch und Fang war ein Beitrag von Jörg Strelow zum Thema Brasse und Hecht zubereiten.
Ich fands sehr empfehlenswert.
Der hatte so ein Schröpfgerät aber ich glaube für 400€ aufwärts


----------



## Naturliebhaber (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Y-Gräten aus Brassen schneiden?*



Dieter02 schrieb:


> In der letzte Fisch und Fang war ein Beitrag von Jörg Strelow zum Thema Brasse und Hecht zubereiten.
> Ich fands sehr empfehlenswert.
> Der hatte so ein Schröpfgerät aber ich glaube für 400€ aufwärts



Mechanische und elektrische Schröpfgeräte sind zur Verarbeitung vieler Fische in kurzer Zeit gedacht.Will man einen einzelnen Fisch verarbeiten, verrichtet ein scharfes Filetiermesser genau die gleiche Aufgabe.


----------

